# Tenten's last name



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

I don't really know this but i haven't really heard people mention tenten's last name. i read on a fanfic that its *huachi*. is it?


----------



## Grrblt (Dec 19, 2005)

Try Link removed


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

ummm...? is it huachi tho?


----------



## krescentwolf (Dec 19, 2005)

Theres no offical word on any sort of surname for Tenten... 

Personally I always considered her name to be a play on Chinese names(which often feature double names) where her first name is Ten, and her last name is also Ten


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

tenten is tiantian in chinese and itz just an average nickname for someone. so i dont think ten is her last name


----------



## Troublesome (Dec 19, 2005)

Her last name is Atenine.


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

seriously? atenine. ok.. that makes sense now


----------



## Kibamaru (Dec 19, 2005)

Ten-sumthing Atenine? O.o

What about Gaara, Kankurou and Temari?? XD


----------



## Dommy (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten = Tiantian
That is cute! ^_^


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

lol. ya, in chinese, you would just read it as tian tian. and im supposing it would be atenine tenten?


----------



## Kibamaru (Dec 19, 2005)

atenine tenten? But didn't you just said that Tenten is a nickname made up of two words? Then it's aTENine TEN-sumthing? O.o


----------



## Sakura (Dec 19, 2005)

ummm. that would be in chinese. tiantian is like a nickname you can call evrybody if you want to.  but apparently, thatz tenten's *first* name. so she must have a *last *name


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 19, 2005)

I say her first and last name is "*Ten*" while her middle name is "*Out Of*"

It would explain her incredible accuracy with weapons


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 19, 2005)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I do believe that the Official Character Databooks never gave Tenten a last name, and they were done by Kishimoto himself. If he isn't giving her a last name, then she doesn't have one...at least for now.


----------



## Kibamaru (Dec 19, 2005)

Atenine Ten Out of Ten....


Anyone wants to name their first daughter that?


----------



## Alia_Atreides (Dec 19, 2005)

Poor Tenten... People dont even remember her last name... I didnt.


----------



## Troublesome (Dec 19, 2005)

Guys. I was joking with the Atenine last name. 

Atenine Tenten = Eight Nine Ten Ten.


----------



## Kibamaru (Dec 19, 2005)

Troublesome said:
			
		

> Guys. I was joking with the Atenine last name.
> 
> Atenine Tenten = Eight Nine Ten Ten.



LMAO!! But Atenine is a unique name, if u pronounce it as at-te instead of ate. Though those kind of unique names will probably go to Gundam, rather than Naruto, which uses translations and meanings for names.


----------



## uncanny_sama (Dec 19, 2005)

ive never heared it in the anime or seen it in the manga :S


----------



## dylec (Dec 19, 2005)

Once Againjamin said:
			
		

> I say her first and last name is "*Ten*" while her middle name is "*Out Of*"
> 
> It would explain her incredible accuracy with weapons


Haha, quite a funny take on the name Tenten.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten has no last name. And by the looks of it she wasn't meant to. =/


----------



## warnotwars (Dec 19, 2005)

if they havent said it in the manga or anime... then none of us know lol


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Dec 19, 2005)

TenTen's last name is common knowledge.

It's Ninja.

She has 2 middle names as well, they are The and Useless, respectively.


----------



## warnotwars (Dec 19, 2005)

now that i think about it tenten is that teams sakura when was the last time you saw those hundreds of weapons actually hit a target lol


----------



## ShounenSuki (Dec 19, 2005)

There is no official surname for Tenten. Non of the databooks, nor the manga, nor the anime give anything even close to a surname for Tenten


----------



## Sorian (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten will get her surname when she marries Neji


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten is a cool name. If i had a daughter, i would name her Tenten ^^


----------



## Gallic Rush (Dec 19, 2005)

Her last name is twotwenty.

For those of you who actually get that lame ass joke, please don't shoot me.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 19, 2005)

well... since u said please.


----------



## BattousaiMS (Dec 19, 2005)

She hasn't been given a last name. I am guessing Kishimoto put her in mainly to portray Chun-Li from SF who also doesn't have a last name (atleast not a confirmed one).


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 19, 2005)

Maybe she's like Madonna and Cher??? She wants to be the next big thing in pop.


			
				Sorian said:
			
		

> Tenten will get her surname when she marries Neji


That is the most logical post I have read in this whole thread!


----------



## Megaharrison (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten's last name will be a mystery...Just like Orochimaru and Jiraiya.


----------



## Kibamaru (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten and Neji don't do together. I remembered during the chuunin exam Neji was generalising all female ninjas as week and Tenten was fairly unhappy about it.


----------



## Svenjamin (Dec 19, 2005)

Megaharrison said:
			
		

> Tenten's last name will be a mystery...Just like Orochimaru and Jiraiya.


Are you implying she will become a legendary sannin or hokage?

Imagine that - Hokage Tenten! We already know she idolises Tsunade. Yet I'm somehow inclined to rule out that possibility simply due to the amount of time she has been given (not counting fillers).

But it's just a little suss that she is the only one of the 12 genin who doesn't have a last name or hasn't revealed it yet.


----------



## Marsala (Dec 19, 2005)

Tenten just doesn't have a last name. If she did, it would have been revealed in the Preliminaries or the Data Book. She isn't the only young character not to have one; Gaara, Temari and Kankurou don't have last names either.


----------



## Anki Rendan (Dec 19, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> TenTen's last name is common knowledge.
> 
> It's Ninja.
> 
> She has 2 middle names as well, they are The and Useless, respectively.



That was so incredibly clever. You deserve a medal.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 19, 2005)

All this to state this: Tenten has yet to be given a last name. =\

Simple as that. The Sand siblings haven't been given last names either. We might never know what her last name is, if ever.


----------



## Crush! (Dec 20, 2005)

BattousaiMS said:
			
		

> She hasn't been given a last name. I am guessing Kishimoto put her in mainly to portray Chun-Li from SF who also doesn't have a last name (atleast not a confirmed one).



Well her character design was based on Chun-Li, so it's certainly possible.

I was wondering why this thread was so long, when it's pretty canon that no last name for Tenten exists...and I still am.


----------



## HOKAGEKYZRE (Dec 20, 2005)

she has a uni name....like madonna...


----------



## FitzChivalry (Dec 20, 2005)

Her first name is Ten, and her last name is Ten. Problem solved.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 20, 2005)

This has been long since needing a recycling.


----------

